# Lost and then... Found???



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Yesterday evening I went out to check for last minute eggs.. And to count beaks... One beak was missing. Our little laced feather bantam mix.. That we call mini me as she follows around a much larger hen that is is a brahma mix laced wing mixed.. 

Spent a good half hour as the light is fading finding nothing.. No sign of her. or any feathers that would have told the sad tale of a hawk or owl attack. She is such a bitty thing that it was plausible that the hawk swooped and carried her off that quick. Leaving no evidence behind. Our only conclusion was that a hawk got her quick. As our Roo did not sound an alarm as he has been known to do. We thought a real fast attack.

Well today I went out to feed the treats.. Some oat meal tonight.. I turned over one of the containers.. There she was.. Just laying there and no worse for being out last night or under the container all day today. As to how she got under the container. It was a windy day. She may have been browsing and the wind kicked it over on to her. 

Next time check under the containers.. lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had the same thing happen once. The big difference is, mine couldn't free range so where ever she was had to be limited. Which meant checking the inverted bowl was the only place to look for her. She was one angry little girl when I found her.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I have had that happen to young birds too. I use those black rubber feed bowls that tsc sells and the birds would stand on the edge and tip them over on themselves. Found a few huddled under the next morning. Now I make sure I check them at night. Lol.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I lost a chick that way last November. I assume it was just in the way when a larger hen knocked the pan over but the bird got soaked and spent the night on the ground wet. Needless to say it didn't end well for the little peep.

It's amazing what the birds will get themselves into though. Oh my heavens.


----------

